# 189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

New Year will bring lots of hope in life.
The thread is start year 2016 Visa Lodge gang.
Give some valuable suggestions so everyone is getting the grant at the earliest with no issues. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> New Year will bring lots of hope in life.
> The thread is start year 2016 Visa Lodge gang.
> Give some valuable suggestions so everyone is getting the grant at the earliest with no issues. :fingerscrossed:


Wish everyone a very happy new year! And 2016 brings for everyone the fruition of their dreams!!
Have a very bright future


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Merry Christmas and happy coming new year!  wish every applicant good luck with their visas.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

First round in finished, wishes to all the invitation received folks..
god knows when our wait will be over... layball:


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

Quick question. I got 189 invitation on 8-Jan-2016 (65 points). I am still working for the last organisation since may-2011 to till date. In EOI, the date_to was kept blank but it doesn allow to keep the date_to as blank for the latest employment in immi account ( when applying for 189 visa). What date shall I enter in the date_to for current employment ? date of invitation or todays date when I pay visa fee or the date mentioned in the revised exp letter that I got from HR after receiving invitation i.e. 11-Jan-2016 ?

Timeline
189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invitated: 08-JAN-2016 | Lodging Visa: 18-Jan-2016 | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Quick question. I got 189 invitation on 8-Jan-2016 (65 points). I am still working for the last organisation since may-2011 to till date. In EOI, the date_to was kept blank but it doesn allow to keep the date_to as blank for the latest employment in immi account ( when applying for 189 visa). What date shall I enter in the date_to for current employment ? date of invitation or todays date when I pay visa fee or the date mentioned in the revised exp letter that I got from HR after receiving invitation i.e. 11-Jan-2016 ? Timeline 189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invitated: 08-JAN-2016 | Lodging Visa: 18-Jan-2016 | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


In my case agent used date of application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This Date should be the Date when you submit your application by paying the Visa Fees.





delhi_ratnesh said:


> Quick question. I got 189 invitation on 8-Jan-2016 (65 points). I am still working for the last organisation since may-2011 to till date. In EOI, the date_to was kept blank but it doesn allow to keep the date_to as blank for the latest employment in immi account ( when applying for 189 visa). What date shall I enter in the date_to for current employment ? date of invitation or todays date when I pay visa fee or the date mentioned in the revised exp letter that I got from HR after receiving invitation i.e. 11-Jan-2016 ?
> 
> Timeline
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invitated: 08-JAN-2016 | Lodging Visa: 18-Jan-2016 | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## ketheess (Jun 22, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> New Year will bring lots of hope in life.
> The thread is start year 2016 Visa Lodge gang.
> Give some valuable suggestions so everyone is getting the grant at the earliest with no issues. :fingerscrossed:


Did you finish your medicals? if not do it asap


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

If CO is not allocated to your application then please append your details to the above and reply so that we remain aware of current trend of CO allocation.


----------



## suresh1981 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Visa Grant Query*

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application on 02.12.2015 and i was asked to update the information on 15.12.2015 by the case officer within 28 days.

I obtained PCC and done Medical checkup and uploaded along with other supporting documents on 08.01.2016.

Can anyone please suggest me about the possible time frame will take to receive the assessment outcome?

I checked the service standards for the visa processing times and it says that 3 months from the date of visa lodging.

I am bit confused on from which date 3 months will be considered.

Whether 02.12.2015 or 15.12.2015 or 08.01.2016.

Looking forward to reply.

Thanks & Regards,

Suresh.S


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

suresh1981 said:


> Hi, I have lodged my visa application on 02.12.2015 and i was asked to update the information on 15.12.2015 by the case officer within 28 days. I obtained PCC and done Medical checkup and uploaded along with other supporting documents on 08.01.2016. Can anyone please suggest me about the possible time frame will take to receive the assessment outcome? I checked the service standards for the visa processing times and it says that 3 months from the date of visa lodging. I am bit confused on from which date 3 months will be considered. Whether 02.12.2015 or 15.12.2015 or 08.01.2016. Looking forward to reply. Thanks & Regards, Suresh.S


After co contact its anything between 4-12 weeks... For you from 15.12.2015


----------



## wasim.yousaf (Mar 17, 2016)

hi every one,

any one has granted 189 visa recently in 2016???

what is the processing time for high risk countries?
reply plz


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

*Got the Grant*

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:

Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:

Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given..
My timelines are as below 
Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second: Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing: Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given.. My timelines are as below  Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nilesh. Best wishes with future endeavors.


----------



## suresh1981 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Visa Grant Query*



andreyx108b said:


> After co contact its anything between 4-12 weeks... For you from 15.12.2015


Hi,

I was asked to submit the additional information(My kid's translated birth certificate & Passport notarization) from case officer on 15.02.2016. I uploaded those documents on 02.03.2016. But, till now the status shows that Assessment in Progress. Below are the complete details.


Skilled Independent - 189
233211: Civil Engineer

02.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
15.12.2015 : Case Officer Allotted
15.12.2015 : Requested Medicals/form 80
08.01.2016 : All documents uploaded
15.02.2016 : Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization)
02.03.2016 : Additional Information Provided

Status - Assessment in Progress.

Can someone please suggest on my case like how to track and possible time frame may take further?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

suresh1981 said:


> Hi, I was asked to submit the additional information(My kid's translated birth certificate & Passport notarization) from case officer on 15.02.2016. I uploaded those documents on 02.03.2016. But, till now the status shows that Assessment in Progress. Below are the complete details. Skilled Independent - 189 233211: Civil Engineer 02.12.2015 : Visa Lodge 15.12.2015 : Case Officer Allotted 15.12.2015 : Requested Medicals/form 80 08.01.2016 : All documents uploaded 15.02.2016 : Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) 02.03.2016 : Additional Information Provided Status - Assessment in Progress. Can someone please suggest on my case like how to track and possible time frame may take further?


You can estimator tool on the tracker - in the analytics section.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am applying for visa 189. 

I got work experience assessment with VETASSES last year, April 2015 and received positive outcome with recognised 4 years experience. This month April 2016, I get 1 more year work experience at the same job, same company, same responsibilities. So can I claim 5 years work experience or I have to go through reassessment? 

Thanks in advance so much.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Nilesh


Can you please share the time lines (as we could not see the signature in mobile app)


----------



## indushree (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Nilesh,

I lodged my application on 25th Feb, and was asked for PCC document on 17th March by one of the case officer from Brisbane immi department.
i uploaded PCC on 18th March, from that day onwards my application status is in "Assessment in progress".

Can you please tell me which immi department processed your application whether Brisbane or any other one?

And how many days it will take to grant my visa after i uploaded requested documents?


Thanks & Regards
Indu


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indushree said:


> Hi Nilesh, I lodged my application on 25th Feb, and was asked for PCC document on 17th March by one of the case officer from Brisbane immi department. i uploaded PCC on 18th March, from that day onwards my application status is in "Assessment in progress". Can you please tell me which immi department processed your application whether Brisbane or any other one? And how many days it will take to grant my visa after i uploaded requested documents? Thanks & Regards Indu


Mate, use grant date estimate after co contact report on the tracker


----------



## indushree (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Nilesh,
Can you tell me which GSM assigned for you?

Regards
Indu


----------



## danushka05 (Dec 8, 2015)

suresh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 02.12.2015 and i was asked to update the information on 15.12.2015 by the case officer within 28 days.
> 
> ...


Hi suresh, My case is same as yours. Did you get the PR?

Regards
Danushka


----------



## suresh1981 (Nov 19, 2015)

danushka05 said:


> Hi suresh, My case is same as yours. Did you get the PR?
> 
> Regards
> Danushka


Still Assessment in Progress.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

*189 doubts*

Hi everyone,
I'm writing this to clear few questions I have regarding 189 visa lodgment.
Background - I'm a student studying my final semester in IT and have attained 60 points and also accepted invite. I got my assessment through engineers Australia for my bachelors in mechanical engineering. 
I have made the payment for PR and uploaded most of the documents. But I have the following questions for the documents to be submitted and some questions related to the application.
1) I have no experience in my skilled occupation except an internship in India. Will the no experience in the skilled occupation affect my grant in any way even though I accepted an invite?
2) Before making the payment of 3600 for the visa, I mentioned in my employment history only about the casual job I do in my university (not related to the skilled occupation)
But in form 80 and form 1221, I was asked about employment history and it clearly asks for internships, so would it affect my application if I mention the internships I did back in India (related to my assessed degree) and in Australia (related to my masters in IT) which I did for 10 months? Or Should I put a form 1023 if I mention in form 80 & 1221 about these?
3) The start and end date of my 10th, 11th and 12th and bachelor degree are not the exact dates. The end dates on the certificates are the date or result or the day the certificate was issued. I have write the same details in form 80 & 1221 again. So for this do I have to change or place a form 1023 for incorrect answers?
4) I have not completed my masters in Australia – in Immi account it asks for my Australian qualifications, can I upload a transcript that was given until my previous semester? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

DO I need to attest/notorize black n white copies of documents needed to upload or COLORED SCANS are sufficient. SOME ppl suggest attestation of photocopied documents while some suggest colored scans of original?


----------



## amy_mca (May 4, 2016)

*No option for uploading documents for 189 visa?!*

Hi everyone,
Sorry if this question has already been asked but ive searched and cannot find it anywhere, and I am waiting on my case officer getting back to me on it.

I have been assigned a case officer for the 189 visa (from UK, living in melbourne) who has requested information from me. On the immi site, I have uploaded skills assess/birth cert/passport/employee contracts etc etc (only thing pending is my medical which is booked for next week).

I have a few questions.
1. There are no options to upload any details whatsoever about my de facto partner or our relationship, does this come later?

2. I understand my partner (also from UK) will need a medical. Does he need a HAP number first to get one?

3. There is also no mention of the Form 80, although I have filled it out on paper. Again does this come later??

I don't want to press the "information provided" button if there is anything missing. We have the information ready and waiting to go but I can't see where to upload it!

many thanks in advance,

A.M


----------



## Nashjsack (May 17, 2016)

Hi Nilesh!

Did you apply though an agent? If yes, was urs a MARA agent?


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*Accountant applying for australian pr visa*

Hello people, I am new here and this is my very first post. I have read a little about the process of immigrating to Australia. I have also read a lot of post on this forum, but I have not read about any Account who has applied and was granted Australian PR. If you are one, please share your experience. Your experience will definitely encourage many of us.
Cheers.


----------



## ricky1983 (May 19, 2016)

Dear All

I have submitted my CDR's for assessment. The EA replied me to improve sections like indicate company name and address, Introduction, nature of overall project, nature of particular area, organizational structure your position, statement of duties etc. but I have provide everything like company's name and my position, introduction etc. What i need to do now..I am highly confused..pls help me..


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi , How Much time does ACS take to verify? on there website they have mentioned 12 weeks but i want to know the practical experience for the same & do they really do verification from previous companies coz i have a bad experience with one of my previous company


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello All
I'm filling up form 80 right now. Can someone help to shed some light on the "International Travel" details. I understand that I need to fill up all the trips including leisure and family visits to hime country. But only 5 rows are given in the form. Can I populate one speadsheet using excel? 

Looking forward to receiving some positive response. 
Note: Preparing the form only. Not yet paid the visa fees

Jay


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

It doesnt matter whether its colored or black n white. Notary stamp n sign must be there.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I got my visa grant today (12 Jul, 2016) !!:second:
Yoohooo...!!

My Initial Entry Date is 27 Dec, 2016 which is quite near (Not even six months). I was hoping to fly out in November so that is not an issue for me. But there are many guys out there who can't fly at such short notice. So if the experts could mention some tips to prolong IED?

I would be glad to help anyone up to grant step. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello All
> I'm filling up form 80 right now. Can someone help to shed some light on the "International Travel" details. I understand that I need to fill up all the trips including leisure and family visits to hime country. But only 5 rows are given in the form. Can I populate one speadsheet using excel?
> 
> Looking forward to receiving some positive response.
> ...



As a general and recommended practice, you should first use Part T-- Additional Information of Form 80. If you are unable to use it anyhow or already filled it, then you can attach an extra sheet to this form (A pdf doc is recommended and you can always convert a Excel sheet to PDF)

Hope it helps!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jhassan said:


> As a general and recommended practice, you should first use Part T-- Additional Information of Form 80. If you are unable to use it anyhow or already filled it, then you can attach an extra sheet to this form (A pdf doc is recommended and you can always convert a Excel sheet to PDF)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps!




I attached word doc and merged with the form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

jhassan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant today (12 Jul, 2016) !!:second:
> Yoohooo...!!
> ...


congrats dear

can you give me some idea or sample of cdr. i am yet to start.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

elecengr said:


> congrats dear
> 
> can you give me some idea or sample of cdr. i am yet to start.


Yes of course!
I can share one of my CDRs with you just as a pointer and some important points too. PM me your email id at your ease and I will send right away.

Good luck!


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing.. Good luck for you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi All

I have been monitoring this forum (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, PCC, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (*Do not* wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. Get everything up ASAP. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.

TimeLine:-
Developer Programmer - 261312 
ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
EOI: 31/05/16
Invited: 06/07/16
Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80, PCC and medical)
Grant 02/08/2016


----------



## ausind25 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Visa 189*

Hi,

I had lodged my application under subclass 189 with ANZSCO code 263111. Below are the timelines

Points -- 65
Visa Lodgement -- 3rd April 2016
CO contact -- 21st April 2016
Documents uploaded -- 27th April 2016
CO second contact -- 19th May 2016
Documents uploaded -- 27th May 2016

There has been no update since this. Are these timelines normal and should it take this much time for them to get back to them?

Regards,
Ausind25


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear friends

A Case officer (initials LW) from GSM Adelaide is allocated on 11th Aug for my 189-visa application and has requested for additional information. I replied to her email on 14th Aug, informing that my wife is pregnant and that she would not be able to complete her chest x-ray until the birth of our child. I also requested for clarification in the same email on below points. 

1.	My name as per the Date of Birth Certificate and Educational Certificates is having space between first name and the last name. However, on the passport name appeared without having space between the first name and the last name. Please advise, if I should take a new passport with space between the names to support the slight difference.
2.	Further, in the Request Checklist it is mentioned that my son has to submit Police Clearance Certificates who is only 2 years old. Whereas, PCC is not mentioned for my wife. Please advise, whether Police Clearance Certificates are required for my son (or) for my wife. 
I would highly appreciate if seniors in this forum can provide their inputs on the above clarification points. 

It has been exactly two weeks I sent her an email and she has not yet responded. Please advise whichever is better to call case officer or send a reminder email!

Thanks so much!


----------



## ausind25 (Mar 23, 2016)

263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
EOI 189 : 20/03/2016 (65)
Invitation: 22/03/2016
Payment done: 03/04/2016
PCC: 26/05/2016
Documents uploaded : 27/05/2016
Grant: XX/XX/XX
:juggle::confused2:


----------



## gold berry (Jun 25, 2016)

*263111*

same here..



ausind25 said:


> 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
> EOI 189 : 20/03/2016 (65)
> Invitation: 22/03/2016
> Payment done: 03/04/2016
> ...


----------



## dkb1511 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, 
I am in India and preparing my application for Australia PR. Can anyone please reply if PCC is required to be done for main applicant only or for both dependent and main applicant?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

dkb1511 said:


> Hi,
> I am in India and preparing my application for Australia PR. Can anyone please reply if PCC is required to be done for main applicant only or for both dependent and main applicant?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


both dependent and applicant above age 18.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkb1511 (Sep 5, 2016)

web83 said:


> both dependent and applicant above age 18.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. Me and my husband were in UK for few years. I am getting a PCC from UK, is it also required to be done for my husband or only india PCC will suffice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

dkb1511 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Me and my husband were in UK for few years. I am getting a PCC from UK, is it also required to be done for my husband or only india PCC will suffice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes you will have to provide both indian and UK PCC if you both were in the UK and India in the last 10 years.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkb1511 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. 
Me and my husband lived at different places across UK and India due to our job restriction and traveling issues. We dont have a common address proof as we are staying in different cities. 
Will that be an issue in PCC, can we have our PCC done from different cities, Has anyone faced a similar issue yet?
Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dkb1511 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Me and my husband lived at different places across UK and India due to our job restriction and traveling issues. We dont have a common address proof as we are staying in different cities.
> Will that be an issue in PCC, can we have our PCC done from different cities, Has anyone faced a similar issue yet?
> Please help.
> ...




For the UK pcc its fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have doubt. I have scored PTE-A 58. I have consulted a agent in Bangalore. When I have visited they collected my details and said with my age(30), qualification(B.E comp), experience(9yrs) and PTE-A 55, I can apply for VISA 189. When I asked how it is possible then they said I need 60 points to apply 189 VISA and they have shown a guy who got 189 VISA with English score band B. 
Any one in this group have come across this situation or got 189 VISA?
Please guide me.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## awhero (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, I was invited to apply online via skillselect and it stated I had to submit my application with 2 months. I have just done so and now will need to submit my documents, health check etc. 
1) Do these documents also need to be submitted in that 2 month window?
2) How long do we have to submit these documents?


----------



## dkb1511 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I need your help specifically for India PCC as we are in different cities due to work reasons. 
I have documents like rental agreement and gas / Internet bills for my local address in India. My home town address is my permanent address and this is in my passport. 
My husband has his home town address as permanent address in his passport but he doesnt have any address proof on his name other than passport. 
If we both try to get PCC from my local address then is my rental agreement (on my name only ) and our marriage certificate is enough to get both our PCC done at my local address? Keeping in mind that my husband do not have local address proofs at the moment. I have bank statement, gas and post paid Internet broadband in my name. 
Can my husband get PCC same day or easily if he uses passport address as his present address ? What all documents required in this case? 
Will this impact our application if we get our PCC done from different cities in India?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kishore_Rathod (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am new to this site. I am from Suva, Fiji. 

I have had my tertiary education approved from ACS. 

I have submitted EOI to SkillSelect, at the moment I have 60 points. 

I have submitted my EOI on 16/08/2016. 

I am applying for Software Engineer ANZCO number 189. 

Am I in a good standing or should I lose hope? Please help.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

awhero said:


> Hi, I was invited to apply online via skillselect and it stated I had to submit my application with 2 months. I have just done so and now will need to submit my documents, health check etc.
> 1) Do these documents also need to be submitted in that 2 month window?
> 2) How long do we have to submit these documents?


When you are assigned a Case Officer, s(he) will tell you the last day to submit the all remaining documents. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammad.Furqan (Aug 1, 2016)

HI All,
I have lodge my visa on 29th July 2016 as Engineering technologist but till date i have not been contacted by any CO.

Any idea if first contact of CO can be delayed this much.

Thanks


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

awhero said:


> Hi, I was invited to apply online via skillselect and it stated I had to submit my application with 2 months. I have just done so and now will need to submit my documents, health check etc.
> 1) Do these documents also need to be submitted in that 2 month window?
> 2) How long do we have to submit these documents?


You have 2 months to lodge the application and upload the documents you currently have in hand. Once a CO is assigned to you and if the CO demands for more information, you're usually given 28 days to respond.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Muhammad.Furqan said:


> HI All,
> I have lodge my visa on 29th July 2016 as Engineering technologist but till date i have not been contacted by any CO.
> 
> Any idea if first contact of CO can be delayed this much.
> ...




Its totally normal, many are waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkb1511 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi All,
I need your help specifically for India PCC as me and my husband are in different cities due to work reasons. 
I have documents like rental agreement and gas / Internet bills for my local address in India. 

My husband has his home town address as permanent address in his passport but he doesnt have any address proof on his name other than passport. 

If we both try to get PCC from my local address then is my rental agreement (on my name only ) and our marriage certificate is enough to get both our PCC done at my local address?

Can my husband get PCC same day or easily if he uses passport address as his present address ? What all documents required in this case? 

Will this impact our application if we get our PCC done from different cities in India?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

*Need more time to react for all CO additional documents - what can I do*

Dears,

I have an issue and I want help from expert people her.

I submitted my application and in last 19-Aug CO asked me for additional information, it were medicals for all applicants and my wife Kuwait PCC. All of these documents had been finalized except my wife PCC. We applied for her PCC in last 04-Sep and till moment it is not issued and it is not expected to achieve it before two weeks because of the long vacation of Eid Al Adha her in Kuwait.
I sent two emails to them asking for extension of time without any feedback. My CO is from GSM Brisbane. Today, I tried to call their office on this phone number (+61731367000) the voice recorder told that the information office is not available in this moment!!. Also, I tried to call immigration department on (+611300364613) the voice recorder informed that if your application had got CO please contact the concern team.

Therefore, I am asking if anybody knows more contact numbers for GSM Brisbane office it will be appreciated. Also, if there are any additional procedures I should follow and any suggestion, please inform me.

Yours faithfully,


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Could please some mention the current status of average timeline for 189 Visa 261313- Software Engineer category with 60 points.

Just an average like 2 months or 3 months or even lesser?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashvi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could please some mention the current status of average timeline for 189 Visa 261313- Software Engineer category with 60 points.
> 
> ...




Rough average 75 days to grant - regardless of points and Anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi andreyx108b,
So can I apply for VISA 189 with over all points 60? (Age:30, PTEA-58,9yrs Exp) Please suggest.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> So can I apply for VISA 189 with over all points 60? (Age:30, PTEA-58,9yrs Exp) Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna




Yes, as long as you have 60 points and can get invited with 60 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks one and all for all the help everyone has extended in this forum. Best helping forum ever !!

Received my Grant today


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,
I got my invitation for subclass 189 and now preparing my supporting docs.
For the proof of employment, will these docs enough to support my claim of 8 yrs working experience? I have been working in the same company for the past 12+ yrs.

1. Letter from my Managing Director saying that I started working from 2003 till today, my designation, my current salary, my roles and responsibilities.
2. Pay slips - One month for each year for the past 8 yrs (January Pay slip 2008-2016) and latest 3 months.
3. Tax return slips for the past 8 yrs (2008-2015)

Will all this be enough? I have problem in getting my bank statement.

Thank you all.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes the above supporting documents are good enough. Letter from your director, Try to get it on Company letter head if not it won`t be having the needed weightage.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

RMG said:


> Yes the above supporting documents are good enough. Letter from your director, Try to get it on Company letter head if not it won`t be having the needed weightage.


Okay, definitely will be on the Company's Letter head . 
Thanks.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, as long as you have 60 points and can get invited with 60 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  I will apply for VISA 189.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Needed Help for Visa Lodge*

Request you to please resolve my below queries

•	I needed one help which I came across while lodging of my visa
Non Migrating dependent family member
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residents
Is there any consequences if I mention dependent name (my Mother in this case) who will not be travelling with me. This is in case in future she wantto join me. Does it have any impact on visa fee.

•	Can I submit the same set of relevant notarized document which I submitted for ACS. I have not changed my compnay DO I need to provide new Reference Letter as my ACS happened in March or upload the same document and wait for CO advise.

•	My Wife had completed IELTS functional English in 2012. I understand that the IETLS result does not hold good now. Do my wife needs to go for another English Exam or the CO may consider it. 

•	We are expecting our next child now. Can we lodge the visa and also inform the authority about the status change. Will it anyway impacty my Visa process. Anyways I want to travel after the birth of my next child.

•	In the EOI it was mentioned to mention employment history for last 10 years. I have around 13 years exp. But mentioned only the last two company details in EOI (since it was mentioned to mention only the last 10 years exp) comprising 10.5 years. Do I need to upload document for only those companies or entire employment history while lodging the Visa.

Any suggestion/advise is welcome.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## smart_maverick (Sep 22, 2016)

prashantbhagat said:


> Request you to please resolve my below queries
> 
> •	I needed one help which I came across while lodging of my visa
> Non Migrating dependent family member
> ...


a) MARK IT AS NO. I DID THE SAME THING.

b) BETTER TO GET A NEW R&R LETTER. 
SENIORS PLS SUGGEST.....

c) IF YOU ARE NOT CLAIMING PARTNER POINTS, YOU PARTNER JUST NEEDS A LETTER FROM COLLEGE THAT HER DEGREE WAS IN ENGLISH LANGUAGE. THIS IS HER FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH PROOF

d) I AM NOT SURE OF THIS SCENARIO. 
REQUEST SOME SENIORS TO REPLY ON THIS....

e) IT IS BETTER TO UPLOAD MAXIMUM LEGITIMATE DOCUMENTS AS POSSIBLE..


----------



## Ganga V (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello All,

Need your views on my visa 189 application.
We submitted visa application on March 3,2016 after waiting for almost 6 months to receive EOI.
We did our PCC,MEDICALS and also uploaded all docs before lodging Visa application.
So in 2 weeks CO contacted requesting for form 80 and 1221.We submitted the same on March 27,2016 and our application status changed to "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS".But while filling up the Form 80 we noticed that we made in mistake in employment year so instead of 2014 we filled it as 2015 but total experience we put according to 2014 .So in the application column we mentioned the mistake and uploaded the necessary docs for verification.

After that its been 7 months still the status is in ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS.We emailed thrice but no reply and tried calling and all they say is documents are verified so might take time.

This wait is really killing us,since we need to put our daughter in daycare and the daycare fees is way too high without concession ,also currently we are in 457 company sponsordhip visa and contract is going to finish this dec 2016.after that to find jon in bridging visa is extremely difficult too.

Can experts here advise what could be the reason?and any ways to move forward ?will moving thro consultant help at this stage?

all your replies and advices are valuable.


----------



## mhsumon85 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Which Documents need to be notarized ? Please help*

Hi,

I am confused with below statement of DIBP regarding 189 visa docs. "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."

No issues...but which documents ? All except the PCCs, like payslips, bank statements and degree certificates also ? Please help.

Thanks

Mahamudul
EA applied : 29 September 2016
EA Outcome : 1 November 2016
EOI submitted : 1 November 2016
EOI invited : 9 November 2016
189 Lodge : Waiting..........


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mhsumon85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scanned color copies are usually enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicalej (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi everybody,

Today, I received the grant notification. Thank you all for your posts and good luck!
See you down under.

-------
03-Mar-2016 - EA application - Code 233513
04-Aug-2016 - EA skills assessment
31-Aug-2016 - EOI application with 65 points - 189 Visa
14-Sept-2016 - ITA
19-Sept-2016 - Visa lodged
07-Oct-2016 - Case officer (GSM Brisbane) asked for Medicals
28-Oct-2016 - All documents uploaded
09-Nov-2016 - Grant Notification


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> So can I apply for VISA 189 with over all points 60? (Age:30, PTEA-58,9yrs Exp) Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


Hi Krishna

You can apply for 189,meanwhile retake your PTE test and get higher score. You can update your PTE score even after EOI submission.

REgards
Shilpa


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, thank you. I will do it.


----------



## Sameera Reddy (Sep 19, 2016)

*261111 ICT Business Analyst*

Hi Guys

Does anyone has information about 261111 ICT Business Analyst? Has anyone got invite in 2016 with 60 or 65 points? What are the chances that I will get invite?

My details are below:
Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
SA: +ve
EOI submitted: 19 July 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invited: Waiting

Any reply/suggestion will be appretiated.

Thanks
Sameera


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

I ve recieved my EOI under subclass 189. I've made a blunder in my case, I somehow wrote wrong destinations in my ACS form, with correct ANZSCO code and correct job descriptions.

Those incorrect designation names also reflect in my EOI.

1) wrote support Engineer as Network Engineer
2) Network Engineer as System and Networks Engineer

Please help how should I tackle it now.

Regards,


----------



## durgadvis (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for ACS now, my overall score is coming around 60 including PTE and other skills. So should I go for State sponsor(190) which increases my score to 65. Also, please guide me in selecting the right state for software engineer/ developer programmer. Please help me as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Kkadam (Feb 2, 2017)

nilesh.ind said:


> New Year will bring lots of hope in life.
> The thread is start year 2016 Visa Lodge gang.
> Give some valuable suggestions so everyone is getting the grant at the earliest with no issues. :fingerscrossed:


congratulations


----------



## VinayK (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Friends,

got my ACS Skill assesment. I have 5+ years of experience, but still 2 years is deducted by ACS. Has anyone faced same issue?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

VinayK said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> got my ACS Skill assesment. I have 5+ years of experience, but still 2 years is deducted by ACS. Has anyone faced same issue?




Its a standard deduction. Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Till date 12 april EOI round is not updated on DIBP website. anybody know the reason ??


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Till date 12 april EOI round is not updated on DIBP website. anybody know the reason ??


They have been updated now I guess. 2613 filled, no invitations for 75 pointers also.. People now have to wait until July 2017


----------



## prantika (Mar 24, 2017)

anyone got singapore pcc? need help urgentlyy, system rejecting picture saying its too small


----------



## HarvyInWoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Counting days.... and now the 8th Month is on....

This wait is piercing like a needle to the heart.... not doing any loss but just an 24*7 ache...

ANZSCO:- 261312
Visa Lodged on:- 22 October 2016
CO Contacted:- 28October for form 1193--- information provided on 1 November
Grant:- -----Waiting.....


----------



## zill rafi (Aug 20, 2017)

*format for documents*



nilesh.ind said:


> First round in finished, wishes to all the invitation received folks..
> god knows when our wait will be over... layball:



is there any particular format for the 189 subclass visa documents such as experience certificates and CDR for electronics engineer ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zill rafi said:


> is there any particular format for the 189 subclass visa documents such as experience certificates and CDR for electronics engineer ?


You have to check with the skills assessment agency for your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## jawahimanshu (Sep 21, 2017)

*Different names in different Docs..*

Hello Everyone,

I got 189 invitation on 20 Sep 2017. Now i will be lodging visa application. I have a doubt.

Can you please suggest what to do if i have only first name in some documents (Birth certiificate, Education Certificate, Old Passport, PTE Report, EOI application etc.)

And have first and last name in some documents (new passport, pan card, ACS report, AAdhar card).

Please suggest!


----------

